# What are you doing to "Not to conform to this world"?



## Zork (Feb 23, 2012)

What are you doing to "Not to conform to this world"?
What did you sacrifice to look less like the world?

What lifestyle changes have you made to make yourself a better Son/Daughter of God?

Example: Less TV, Speech, books, other friends etc.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 23, 2012)

At the risk of sounding too terse, I do one thing: live and believe as a Christian ought to.

Believe me, you do that and people will start noticing the difference.


----------



## Zork (Feb 23, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> I do one thing: live and believe as a Christian ought to.



My next question to that will be how is that exactly?
I ordered 2 books called "How Should I Live In This World? Sproul R.C. and How Should We Then Live? Schaeffer F." Have you read these.
Any recommendations?


----------



## KMK (Feb 23, 2012)

Zork said:


> My next question to that will be how is that exactly?



Living as a Christian ought to live is living according to will of God as it is revealed in the Bible.

WSC 39



> Q: What is the duty which God requireth of man?
> A: The duty which God requireth of man, is obedience to his revealed will.



Glorify God by doing your duty as it is contained in the 10 Commandments specifically and the Bible as whole generally.


----------



## Zork (Feb 23, 2012)

KMK said:


> Zork said:
> 
> 
> > My next question to that will be how is that exactly?
> ...





I agree with that, Can you please be more specific.




Zork said:


> What did you sacrifice to look less like the world?
> 
> What lifestyle changes have you made to make yourself a better Son/Daughter of God?
> 
> Example: Less TV, Speech, books, other friends etc.


----------



## jfhutson (Feb 23, 2012)

If you continue to follow the WSC whence Ken left off, I think you'll find the particularities. 



> Q. 40. What did God at first reveal to man for the rule of his obedience?
> A. The rule which God at first revealed to man for his obedience, was the moral law.
> 
> Q. 41. Wherein is the moral law summarily comprehended?
> A. The moral law is summarily comprehended in the ten commandments.



Questions 42 through 82 exposit the ten commandments.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 23, 2012)

I try to live a simple life and not get burdened with lots of stuff to look after. I also do not celebrate their stupid "holidays". I attempt to befriend non-Christians and freely share my opinions without trying to demand their compliance. However, they will never be welcome in my inner circle, unless called by Christ. I also do not make every conversation an attempt to convert them. I wait for those "open door" moments to remind them of what I suspect most non-Christians (in America) have heard and rejected.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 23, 2012)

Zork said:


> What are you doing to "Not to conform to this world"?
> What did you sacrifice to look less like the world?
> 
> What lifestyle changes have you made to make yourself a better Son/Daughter of God?
> ...



I tend to not see worldly things as evil just because they are of this world. God made all things good. Sin corrupts all things, yet, "to the pure, all things are pure." Some things are corrupted to the extent that there is hardly any redeemable quality remaining, yet there probably is one if we search hard. Even Jesus could witness to the prostitutes and dine with taxcollectors and notable sinners. He was called a glutton and a drunkard probably because he frequented their company and shared in their partaking, yet maintained godly moderation. Nevertheless, I try not to batter my conscience over examining the extent of evil contained in a substance, for my conscience will probably find evil in everything if I let it. I just try to avoid sinning within my person, and avoid such things as would stir up and inflame sin within myself. In some societies where certain practices are always related to ungodliness and debauchery, however, such as in Corinth, it would probably do well to stay away entirely. Such practices as ghost hunting or summoning of spirits, and the like, I would avoid entirely if I could, for the entire practice is not for good, but evil and disobedience. But, to avoid restaurants that served alcohol or that had televisions in them, I would not tend to do. Such practices are not for the purpose of sin, but rather for entertainment and enjoyment, and although sin corrupts it to some degree, it's not the intended purpose. In such cases, I think it's best to "not ask for consciences sake. If you want the meat, eat it; if your conscience is not well enough to partake, then don't," as Paul basically says to the Corinthians. If we shun everything, we tend to get this holiness mindset about us because of our works. It's sort of funny, (you might not understand this unless you've seen the movie), but the quote from the the movie Footloose comes to mind, when the people of the town are trying to burn the books because they think they are evil. The pastor interrupts it all and says, "When you burn all of these books, then what are you going to do? Satan is not in these books; he's in here (pointing to his heart)." I always thought he made a good point.


So, in answer to your question, in particular, I would tend to shun things that inflame my sinful tendencies more, whether it be what tends towards anger, gluttony, sloth, etc... I would tend to practice things that encourage the opposite, such as calmness, moderation, productive work, etc... Unhealthy practices for me are unscheduled time slots, not keeping to a scheduled bed-time, alcohol if unrestrained, and falling behind in work. Healthy practices are the opposites, including reading, conversation, routine, and prayer. I avoid things like the pub, late evening carousals, and too much hanging out with undisciplined or unprincipled people. I try to be around others who walk in moderation and provide good examples for me and my family.

Blessings!


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 23, 2012)

BTW, I've learned that one of the most basic ways to not conform to this world is proclaiming your belief in total depravity and original sin. That has garnered quite a bit of hostility, even from some who profess Christianity.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are some helpful resources: 
Stop Loving the World - Reformation Heritage Books
Overcoming the World: Grace to Win the Daily Battle - Reformation Heritage Books
The Godly Man's Picture - Reformation Heritage Books
Practical Godliness: The Ornament of All Religion - Reformation Heritage Books

And these are just starters! I also agree with the brothers who have encouraged you to read the Larger Catechism's exposition of the 10 commandments. That is very helpful. What you will find is that you have to learn the _principles_ before you can move on to the _applications_. Without the principles, the applications can be arbitrary and this is what often degenerates into legalism. And yet if the principles are truly grasped you will be able to start making all sorts of applications that are biblical and truly helpful to where the Lord has you right now.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 23, 2012)

In regards to what inflames sin, that probably varies from person to person.

I love politics. But I have greatly reduced the amount of time I spend listening to political talk shows. The main hosts are not Christian, and I find their levels of anger in some cases and/or their unBiblical solutions to be provoking. So, while I stay abreast of politics and continue to participate, I don't wallow. I can't.

I have started consciously (non-verbally) talking to myself more. Particularly, thinking positive and grateful things, sincere things. Thank God the internet is working. Thank God my son has a job. How wonderful the dishes are clean. It is ok if I can't get all the errands done today. I am grateful for a good night's sleep. My daughter is so beautiful. Similar things such as the previous - I am doing this deliberately. Also, singing psalms in my mind.

I am not laughing at ugly humor. For example someone on the radio today was joking about the attempted suicide of an actor on Seinfeld. I did not laugh. I don't think it's funny.

I'd be interested to hear of other PB members' recent attitude adjustments, as well.


----------



## KMK (Feb 23, 2012)

Zork said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Zork said:
> ...



More specific than the 10 Commandments?


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 23, 2012)

To set out to just be "different" from the world is the wrong way to "not be conformed to this world." The bible gives us some of the marks of being different and they are the same for everyone. For instance, in Romans 12:9-13, we are to told let our love be real, hate evil, do good, love each other, etc. These are the marks of a true Christian and they should be the same for everyone who follows in Christ's steps.

The marks that you have defined (Less TV, Speech, books, other friends etc.) will look different to different people. I do glean something good from the markers you mentioned, however. What we do with TV, speech, books, and people should be characteristic of those who belong to God. Christians should act like Christians.

On this note, let me tell you that I do not subscribe to a television service (even though I work for Dish Network as an installer). This is one way I abhor what is evil and gouge out my eye, so to speak. But many ungodly people do not watch TV as much as me.

Also, I try to do my job in a godly manner. But there are also those with whom I work who have good morals and are yet ungodly. 

What sets me apart from the world's conformity is my motivation as well as my behavior. It has to be both. If I am set apart from the world merely by my behavior, then I am being legalistic.


----------



## KMK (Feb 23, 2012)

jfhutson said:


> Questions 42 through 82 exposit the ten commandments.



I agree that this might be exactly what you are looking for. If you want even more, you can check this out: Westminster Shorter Catechism Project


----------



## KMK (Feb 23, 2012)

jfhutson said:


> Questions 42 through 82 exposit the ten commandments.



I agree that this might be exactly what you are looking for. If you want even more, you can check this out: Westminster Shorter Catechism Project


----------



## Rufus (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't make a list and decide what I can't and cannot do, if I feel uncomfortable at particular times doing something or in general I no longer do it. For instance I was a big fan of The Office for the longest time, sometimes I'd feel uncomfortable watching certain episodes, others were fine, however after a decline and show quality and using more and more sexual humor I decided that I would no longer watch the show. I also love listening to music, but if I feel like I'm making an idol out of it I'll take a break. Other things we obviously shouldn't partake in as Christians i.e. p0rnography, etc.


----------



## travstar (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm commenting on PuritanBoard.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 23, 2012)

The expression "the world" is used in two senses. The creational world which is good.

E.g.


> Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by devoting themselves to deceitful spirits and teachings of demons, through the insincerity of liars whose consciences are seared, who forbid marriage and require abstinence from foods that God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know the truth. *For everything created by God is good*, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving, for it is made holy by the word of God and prayer. (I Timothy 4:1-5, ESV)



And the ethical or moral state of this world as it lies under the power of the Evil One:


> Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. (I John 2:15)



Fellowship with the Father and the Son is toxic to our love of sin and of the world as fallen. 

More and deeper fellowship with the Father and the Son is the weedkiller, through making use of the means of grace. Cutting off the weeds at the surface has its place, but doesn't mortify them at the root.

It's a lifelong process.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 23, 2012)

Zork said:


> What lifestyle changes have you made to make yourself a better Son/Daughter of God?


Read and heed this often if you are a man:

http://www.amazon.com/Disciplines-Godly-Paperback-Kent-Hughes/dp/1581347588/ref=tmm_pap_title_0



AMR


----------



## Somerset (Feb 23, 2012)

Miss Marple said:


> In regards to what inflames sin, that probably varies from person to person.
> 
> I love politics. But I have greatly reduced the amount of time I spend listening to political talk shows. The main hosts are not Christian, and I find their levels of anger in some cases and/or their unBiblical solutions to be provoking. So, while I stay abreast of politics and continue to participate, I don't wallow. I can't.
> 
> ...


I am doing all of these things as well. I listen to no modern comedy because of the swearing. I have also lost the need to keep up to the minute with political developments, once a day is enough for me to be well informed. I also talk to myself, though it is more asking for God's help in coping with difficult people - I will certainly start thanking God more frequently.

Thank you for the post.


----------



## John Bunyan (Feb 23, 2012)

I walk around with my old-school Geneva Gown


----------



## yoyoceramic (Feb 23, 2012)

Mediating on Romans 1-11 would be a good start. "...Therefore..."


----------



## christiana (Feb 23, 2012)

He who says he abides in Him ought himself also to walk just as He walked. 1John 2:6


----------

